# How much land to FEED a pygmy (pygora) goat



## Cheerful (Feb 15, 2012)

So, my husband and I are debating the size of the area we fence off for two pygora goats we will be getting in a month. Everything I can find talks about how much space they need, just for exercise, but we want to, as much as possible, feed the goats on the land and avoid supplementing with hay (well, except the winter, of course!). I said pygmy, since there are probably more people with pygmy experience. I know it depends on what is growing - we have a lot of blackberries, scrub, small bushes, little trees - alders and so on....) Can you give me any advice, or point me in a direction to research? Just a ball-park would be good. I'm wanting to fence more land, my husband less (because of fencing costs) but I feel like if we had some number to go on that would help!
thanks so much, in advance!


----------



## RidgeMillFarmBoers (Mar 7, 2012)

How many acres do you have. We raise boer goats so they have to have alot of vegetation to gain weight. We have about 8 acres for our goats to roam. But for two pigmy goats I would say 1-3 acres depending on hom much plants you have growing.


----------

